# Do you offer a loyalty program?



## msf (Aug 16, 2010)

Do you offer a loyalty program?  If so, what are the details?

This is something im considering doing, and attaching it to a gift card.

Im just not sure what sort of details it will have.  Perhaps something like 100 points for every dollar spent, and then they can redeem the points for certain photographic services later.  Just havent figured out the exchange rate.  Like a free 8x10 print for 200,000 points.  Or make it 1 point for every dollar spent, and a free 8x10 for every 200 points.

Back in Canada I always wondered why Club Z had such high point values, I always wondered why not make it 1 point for every $1 instead of 100.  But does the points "look" better if they are higher?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2010)

That's an expensive 8x10...  Having to spend $2000 for a free print doesn't really seem like a deal to me.  $200 spent for a free print seems more reasonable - but still high for an 8x10...

'Points' seem kinda cheesy to me though.  If you do go with points, I would try to keep them kinda low, so they're easier to keep track of.  The more 'points' you get per dollar, the less 'valuable' they are.

Maybe just have a card you can hand out for 50% off the sitting fee (or something like that) for repeat customers.

Or maybe a referral discount...?  Refer a friend, you get a discount next time around.

I don't know...


Some kind of discount/loyalty program does sound OK though, I just don't really like the points idea...


Just saying - if I was the customer, and I had to save up 100,000 points or more - they would just be meaningless to me and I wouldn't even bother saving the card or whatever that keeps track of them.


----------



## msf (Aug 16, 2010)

I meant to type 20,000 points, either system, it would be a free 8x10 with $200 worth of purchases to get a free 8x10.  And the 8x10 was just an example.

It could also be used as a reminder.  Collect their email address or if they dont have one, snail mail address, and after 6 months of inactivity send them a reminder and let them know about the balance of the points.

im trying to decide if I should separate the gift card / loyalty card, or just leave them together.  as someone pointed out if I separate them its more cards they have to keep track of.

I also offer a referral program, but thats separate from the loyalty program for now.  But I could link them up by making up additional "referral" cards with the persons loyalty number on it.  But then that just reduces people to numbers and I want to keep it personal.


----------



## msf (Aug 16, 2010)

An interesting rewards ssytems thats more static could be similiar to the AMC theatres in Canada *probably the US to*.  Have a chart, once they have received $100 worth of points, they can get a free 5x7, $200 worth of points, free 8x10, $300 worth of points, free something, $500 worth of prints, free family portrait with a free print.  Give them a goal thats attainable.


----------

